# $2.00 faux wood shelf fronts done



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, all but a final coat of spray paint on the inside of the unit. I had the cheap metal shelving unit, cardboard, tape & acrylic paint.....all I need to purchase were 2 cans of spray paint from Walmart for $.99 each. Probably my cheapest prop yet!!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow!

You cannot post THAT without, at least, a cursory How-To! Fantastic prop!


----------

